# very dry skin prone to breakouts, help!



## laceymeow (Apr 4, 2005)

i have very dry skin but i tend to breakout a lot as well. if i use a product for very dry skin, i break out and i still seem dry in spots. if i use a product for normal/acne prone skin, i get even more dried out. right now i'm using kiehl's panthenol cream, it worked great at first but now i just feel greasy yet still dry (and breaking out a lot also). i'm up for any ideas to try next, drugstore or high end.

thanks for any help!


----------



## Unseelie (Apr 6, 2005)

I had no-maintenance, ordinary if slighly dry skin until recently, in my 30's.  Suddenly.. acne?  Surprised me!
Because it was a change i ran to a dermatologist.  At present, anti-biotics are my friend - combatting and trying to kill {for good!} what had become an ongoing and losing battle under the surface of the skin.
Have you seen a derm about it, and if so, did either they or you mention trying anti-biotics to help you fight the returning pinks?  I haven't had a fresh break out since i started- magicial relief..

Cheers~


----------



## Liz (Apr 19, 2005)

I totally feel you. I am on the dry side, but i'm still acne prone. so i use acne washes/kits but i guess it's for oilier  skin because it made me even more dry. 

i used to use proactiv for a few years, but it stopped working last year.  so i've been trying all kinds of things, murad, DDF acne stuff, cetaphil, st. ives. but i've been trying proactiv again, and it's helping. it's never been too drying for me too. i gotta get some proactiv since i'm running out. hehe

i also use biotherm age-fitness moisturizer and their night cream which is very good on my skin.


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 20, 2005)

laceymeow, what a pain that must be!

Unseelie is right, a dermatologist should be able to provide some help with the acne.

As for products, rather than anything specific, I recommend you become an avid reader of product labels.  

There are a number of pore-clogging ingredients you'd do well to avoid, and the best way to find out what they are is to read up on it at makeupalley.com or read one of Paula Begoun's books.

Good luck!


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 24, 2005)

I also have dry skin, but have to deal with acne (admittedly not too badly). I think the best thing you can do is is find an acne treatment that works well for you and supplement it with LOTS of moisturizer and treatments. Also try to only use the acne medication where needed so as not to dry out areas that are not broken out.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm going to reccomend trying biotherm's dry skin products, or oleosource until you can get your skin normalized in combination with the acnopur spot treatment gel.


----------

